# Another chemical



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Im currently heart broken having gone through another chemical pregnancy
Is there any hope left for me now 
I have 3 embryos left in the freezer with an app next week with the doctor to see what I can do?
The nurse mentioned a scratch test...any ideas? 
I am really down in the dumps and need some success stories!


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

What a horrific thing to be going through. My heart goes out to you  

I just wanted to share a quick story with you.... My cousin, over the course of the past few years, has gone through a number of BFPs which sadly ended in chemical pregnancy.
She was given the option of injections when she became pregnant the last time which she had to administer each day until her healthy baby son was born. He's now 9 months old and proof that there is hope at the end of the heartache. 

I wish you every success and I hope that you find the strength to carry on and ask your specialist for help

x


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for that ray of hope
I really cannot begin to imagine that I will ever get there,,I have taken this set back so very hard.
My frustration is the quality of embryos I produce..1st class apparently however none seem to stick!
Thanks again and best of luck to you to. Xx


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

I can reassure you that she felt exactly the same way. Devastated and wondering if it would ever happen.
She was told that she had a condition called antiphosholipid syndrome which is what the injections were for, meaning she could get pregnant without a doubt (with great eggs) but they just would not stick.

Something to look at when you are feeling like moving on x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

just want to reassure you that I had 2 Chemical pg and 1 mc at 6 wks. We then went on to have our oldest with assisted  hatching and then a natural miracle  

See what your con has to say. Don't give u hun. You'll get there.


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

I have also had two chemicals and was looking for success stories. 

Praying for a miracle - Really sorry to hear what you have gone through also   will you be having any tests? I am now on a FET cycle and this time i am on baby aspirin and antibiotics. x 

ClarissaN - Can i just ask what the injection was called that your cousin took?x 

Mighty Mini - Thanks for posting your story   is there anything you had to take extra to help keep your pregnancies? 

Holly


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No. We did tests on both of us and dh was found to have a chromosomal problem.  We thought it was what was causing them so used a sperm donor. Then I mc at 6 wks. They thought it was my eggs due to my age. We did one last cycle and got our son.  (in fact I did everything I shouldn't of done with this cycle) 

Then we found I was pg naturally   I thought I would mc due to the chromosomal thing but we didn't and did tests on the baby and genetic counselling.  The baby had the same karyotype but it doesn't cause infertility or any problems. 

So in my case I think it was just one of those things.  I took it that it was quite positive that I was getting pg.


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi holly 
I have a app with my consultant on Thursday so I will see what he says re further tests,,I will let you know how I get on, I have 3 frozen embryos left so hopefully there is a little fighter or 2 there. 
Mighty mini, congratulations to you on your pregnancy. Unfortunately it's impossible for me to conceive naturally so IVF is my only option. 
Best of luck to you both
Laura


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya Praying for a miracle. 

My otd was 16/9 started bleeding early hrs of that morning! Did a test.... Negative!   Then I went for a shower about an hour later, and just out of curiosity I looked in the bin, to see if it had changed, and omg! There was another line...... Faint but there!. I then dix anoter test, a cheap one! Negative again. So got on with the rest of my day
So when I rang the hospital to let them know I ad a negative, I began to tell them, I am bleeding too! They ve asked me to come for a beta test this morning, so I'm just waiting for a call. However they seem to think that I ve had a chemical, this was our 3rd fresh cycle. I'm completely devestated and terribly sad, lost and I just don't know what to do/think!!!!! So I totally know what your going through xxxxxx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

Rachel - Really sorry to read your news   x x Is there any chance it could be a late implanter, i have read some ladies have bleeds and everything goes ok? x 

Praying for a miracle - Let me know how you get on on Thur and hope you get some answers. x 

Mighty mini - I've not had chromosomal tests done yet but i am thinking about going to CARE to have them done and immune tests. x 

Holly


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Holly
just had the call from the clinic and my beta was 2 so a definate negative! They are suggesting that I have a hysteroscopy (scrape) to see if there are any obstructions in my uterus, and maybe try again, but not sure about going again. We have an appointment with Consultant next Monday.


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Rachel I'm really sorry, there is nothing I can say to make you feel better at this moment.
It's been over a week for me now and each day is getting a little better, you will find your inner strength.
We just seem to be the ones having to wait that bit longer I'm sure of it. We will all get our BFP soon  
Sending you  

Holly, yes of course I will update you on what they have to say.

Try and think positive ladies, we will beat this!

Laura


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Praying for a miracle, I'm afraid we're throwing the towel in, we can't go through this anymore, it's too painful!!. I totally commend any women that want to carry on. But for us it's the end of the road! As we both said at least we have each other xxx good luck with your onward journeys to motherhood, Im afraid mine has come to an end!!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

This has made my cry  
I wish you all the luck in the future and exploring your options. Xx


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry I meant  ..xxxx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

Rachel - I want to send you a big   x it must be very hard for you but i hope and i know it will get easier for you, i've also thought about when i am going to stop tx but as i am very lucky to have 4 x frozen embryo's i have to keep going for them. I wish you all the luck for your future x x x  

Praying for a miracle - I'm really glad to hear you are starting to feel a little better   after my first chemical i took it really hard but i seemed to cope better on my second as i knew that it could happen again.   we will be third time lucky. I have a scan on Friday to check my womb lining is good to go   i'll let you know how i get on. x x   

Holly


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Right..just had my app with the consultant, I managed to hold it together just till the end then the tears came! 

They have taken 3 bloods for clotting issues, immune issues and thyroid. Been advised to call back in 2 weeks to see if the results are back. 
If there is any issues with the bloods a follow up app will be made to discuss medication to take on my next transfer. 
If the bloods come back fine I will need to book in for the scratch test..this will be done a week before your period is due and is just like a transfer, they literally scratch the lining of your womb all the way around before your period and allow to grow back, my clinic has just started doing this and potentially could help with implantation.
Well just a waiting game now to see if bloods come back.

Laura


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Praying for a miracle   just wondering how you are getting on and if you have had your results back from your tests? I am currently on 2ww 5dp3dt and i'm pretty certain it has not worked this time although i know its a little early to tell yet. x x

Holly


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi holly
Thanks for asking. Had the results of my blood and the came back within normal range,which I suppose is a good thing. They have not tested me for clotting as QE Gateshead do not do it any more however said that won't stop my treatment. I suppose I will have to take baby asprin going forward just incase. I'm booked in for a scratch on thursday so not looking forward to that but of course we will do anything to help.
Congratulations on your 2ww I always get that feeling around day 5 because you get nervous waiting for the signs to come through around about 7 days onwards especially since we have had so much hard luck. But you have said your self it's far to early to tell!
Best of luck and I hope you get those twinges soon for you little frosties. 
Laura


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Praying for a miracle, I'm booked in for a hysteroscopy on Friday, I also are nt looking forward to that, let me know how ya get on x


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Will do Rachel, 
Yes of course I will keep you all updated
I hope you are feeling stronger.
Best of luck for Friday


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

P.f.a.m! Hi, yes every day it gets a little better, but Friday does mark the end for me, as hopefully they will give me some answers as to maybe why all my cycles were failures, and to give me a good spring clean in there, to hopefully conceive naturally!
The very best of luck for u on Thursday, hope it gives you some answers!!! Xxxx


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Had the 'scratch' done..Im the 3rd person in the clinic to have it done as they as only just started doing it.
It was similar to a transfer procedure however literally scratching the womb,,it was like a dull period pain. They offered me gas and air but was really no need. 
Just waiting for my AF to arrive now to start climival for FET. 
Thinking positive is one thing I'm going to have to try and do.  

Rachel, good luck for tomorrow. 

Holly, how you getting on?


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi girls

I have never heard of this scratch before and i'm really interested to know more about it if you have any info? Praying for a miracle  i'm thinking about moving clinics and i'm going to contact QE as i am no longer going to stay at CFL. Is it a good clinic? So glad that your tests have come back fine  x

Rachel - Happy to hear you are feeling stronger  good luck for tommorrow. Let us know how you get on. x

I tested today and BFN i know its only 8dp3dt but i have quite strong AF pains and don't feel any diff what so ever


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Holly hunny, I'm so sorry, don't give up just yet, it's a little early 8dp 3dt xxxxx


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Hiya holly

Pains are good you know on a FET as you should not get your period until after stopping the drugs and it is the middle of your 2ww. 
I honestly had no idea the last time I was pregnant and got a right shock when the phoned to say that they had detected a pregnancy but it was to low hcg, I hadn't tested or anything because I convinced myself I wasn't, i to got cramps a week after transfer then nothing absolutly nothing at all no symptoms. My 1st chemical I had ALL the pregnant symptoms so it just shows you can never tell. 
Don't give up yet..
I can honestly say that the QE is a absolutely fantastic clinic , very personal, very caring DRs and nurses..it's like a little family for me there now..there are allot of people that have changed from the CFL to QE on here.
The QE has just started doing the scratch test I was literally the 3rd person to have it done, it's for patients who have had 4 or more excellent embryos transferred with BFN or in our case chemicals to, nothing to it at all they just scratch th lining of your womb a week before your AF is due it apparently increase the chances of implantation.
Keep us updated, it would be great for you to come to QE but hopefully it won't come to that and you get your dream. Xx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi  

Praying for a miracle and rachel - I know you's are both right and i need to keep up my   but i tested again today and it was BFN   i'll test again in the morn and   it changes but can't see that happening now, but i have plans in place so that makes me feel a little better. I have the num for QE to see how i refer and i have the num fpr Dr Gorgy to have immune tests done, i may go to CARE Manchester for immune tests but i dont think tey will treat alongside QE where as Dr Gorgy will, i know it sounds wrong to be planning ahead already but feel like i need to, to stop me from screaming!!!   

Rachel - How did it go today? x 

Praying for a miracle - Whats your next step hun? x


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Rachel I don't think it's wrong to plan ahead at all, it's what keeps us going unfortunately. 

I just need to wait for my AF to arrive to start my last FET on my 3rd cycle and then it's private treatment for me after that...so we are already planning for a fresh cycle. You have to because of the cost involved. 
I have 3 frosties left and I'm really going to push for all 3 to be transferred to give me a fighting chance. The nurse advised that it is possible but I need to convince the consultant. Based on past history of mine I cannot see how they can decline. I've always had fantastic embryos in their opinion however means nothing to me now I've lost hope but will carry on. Even if the embryos after the thaw have not survived so well..I want hem transferred any way to give me the max chance possible! 
Give the QE a call and they will be happy to talk to you, they are open from 8.15 from mon to Friday, if all the nurses etc are in theatre they will call you back.
I'm sure they do immune tests at QE to, I think I've just had them done as part of me blood work. 

Good luck for the rest of your 2ww and keep us updated

Rachel how did it go yesterday? Did you get those answers you were after?


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi girls, hope you're all ok-ish!!! 
I did nt have the procedure yesterday, as we're not having anymore ivf, the nurse felt that it would be a waste of time, to just do it for the sake of things!!! So a wasted journey I'm afraid. So for me I'm done now with all things to do with infertility! I know that's very final, but we have no more options left, as ther is no more money left!, but I'm cool with that. I'm very drained and tired of the whole process, we ve done 4 cycles in 2 years! As you all know, it is very telling on you, your relationship and your family. So I'm afraid it's over and out for me. But I will stay here if you don't mind, as  I feel I know you all quite personally!!!! Xxxxx good luck on your journeys!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Rachel, don't mind at all, please do keep in touch
Best of luck for your plans for the future, 
Laura


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi girls 

Well it was another chemical on OTD for me as hCG was 15!!!! My clinic said they will do mc tests for me after tests i will either go to see Dr Gorgy or i'll go to CARE Manchester to do IVF Cycle with them, i have told myself i will do 2/3 more cycles then thats it for me but   one of those cycles will work. I am going to ask for a hysterscopy and a scratch to see if there is some scarring that needs removing. 

Just feel really frustrated at the mo   and now worried that it will never happen!!! 

Hope you girls are ok?   x x x


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Holly, 
So sorry, all I can say is my heart goes to you and I really do know how you are feeling. Some how we bounce back clinging on to hope that it will happen..I keep on telling myself it's not IF but WHEN we get pregnant and go full term that baby will be the most wanted and loved baby around.

Do you have any frozen left this cycle?

I had my scratch, it was over and done with in 30 seconds max, really nothing to it at all. 

Did you call QE? I'm not sure who mr gorgy is, is he at CFL? 

I've just got my AF today so I've started climival this morning, im really scared of dissapointment this is my last embies on Nhs cycle. 

Take care


----------



## LouDooRay (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Praying for a Miracle.

I've just today joined the same boat. Already experienced two chemical pregnancies whilst on clomid. I had my viability scan today which showed a gestational sac but no heartbeat - I've discovered on further reading that this is a 'blighted ovum' - which is what will eventually happen to a chemical pregnancy in the event that it should continue. I can only assume the progesterone supplements have made me hang onto the pregnancy for longer than usual but in reality it's just a case of history repeating itself.

After 3rd time unlucky DH and I are to meet with our IVF unit next week, & after this intend to fix up an appointment with Dr Gorgy who probably represents our last hope of finding and treating the underlying causes of these miscarriages. In the event that he can't, or that one further cycle of IVF fails in a similar way, we are going to have to accept that this is the end of the road for us too.

Rachel I'm so sorry to read that's the stage you have reached already; how heartbreaking for you. 

PrayingforaMiracle, I can truly empathise with what you're going through. I'm now having to wait for the inevitable miscarriage to clear my system; not the best position to be in. 

I'm not quite ready to give up yet, but on the other hand our lives have been in limbo for 5 years since beginning TTC, and I also have no wish to continue living in a fool's paradise.

Hoping that time heals this for all of us.

Best wishes,

Lou X


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Lou,

It's heart breaking to read your post as I can fully sympathise with how you will be feeling

Please try and stay strong, keep me updated on your progress! 

The frustrating part is wanting the answers now now now

You have an absolute positive like me and your embryos develop and attach, we just need them to stick around.

I'm currenly 8 days past a 3 day transfer FET, hopefully it's my turn now.  

Take care

Laura. Xx


----------



## LouDooRay (Oct 27, 2012)

for you Laura. I really do hope this is your time. You deserve it after going through this.


----------

